# best tasting fish from pier?



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

what are the top 5 best tasting fish that is commonly caught from the piers around the south coast?
in what order would you place them..


----------



## insttech1 (Jun 7, 2007)

Good question! I'll be watching this thread for sure.
Thanks,
Marc


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Spanish
Flounder
Red Fish
Whiting
Trout


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Depends on the area your from.....Ga coast, first and foremost ill go with .....Flounder, trout, whiting, sheephead.....and spot tail bass as far as what we catch here.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Way to beat me to the punch bmcox86......Spanish to me would be #6 but only if their smoked


----------



## drumrunner (Aug 4, 2004)

Where is pompano, thats my #1


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pompano
Flounder
Trout
Sheepshead
Whiting


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Black Drum
Red Drum
Pompano
Flounder
Whiting

And in that order. I love the black drum. By far my favorite eating fish from the pier. I dont keep them if they are over about 7lbs but the 2-5lb fish are amazing. You can bake them grill them or fry them. Real flaky white meat.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

yeah pomps are my numero uno and the rest just fall under the "dang, not a pomp...." category


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pompano
Flounder
Whiting
Spot
Trout

In that order.


----------



## Sinker Slinger (May 18, 2003)

*Good eats . .*

Flounder
Whiting
Sheepshead
Spadefish
Black Drum


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano
Pompano
Pompano
Flounder
Whiting, aka, Sea Mullet, Kingfish


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Spanish
Specks
Spot
Roundhead
Pups

In any order as long as spanish are first.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

cobia- my numero uno from the pier, only second'd in the whole sea for me by tuna or mahi or hoo
sheepshead
spanish(just got done eatin some fresh fried MmMmmM)
pompano
sea mullet




Jesse


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Pompano
Sheepshead
Pompano
Sheepshead
Pompano


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

spanish mackerel
pompano
black drum
weakfish and spotted sea trout


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Smoked fresh (I mean like just out of the water fresh) king mackerel

Flounder

Whiting

Cobia

Spanish


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Cobia
Flounder
Pomp
Whiting
Red


----------

